# Headlight Harness



## brad11ny (Nov 4, 2010)

If I have a ford F150 headlight harness, is it possible to change the sockets to fit my jeep, or do I have to get a new harness? Am I missing something thinking that I can just cut off the old socket and solder a new pig tail on??? I am so fustrated as the headlights wont work, but the turnsignal and parking will.


----------

